# Who was your first ever crush on?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

my first crush was on a girl who i went to primary school with , she was a really pretty girl , liked her in Year 6 and Year 7 then went off her a bit.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

A girl in my class when I was 9. Her boyfriend found out that I liked her and threatened to beat me up.


----------



## weird girl (Dec 11, 2012)

This one guy


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

I liked a boy named Connor in first grade. We were friends and we used to play tag together and i can confirm that's the most i've done with a boy


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Rinoa Heartilly


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

East said:


> I liked a boy named Connor in first grade. We were friends and we used to play tag together and i can confirm that's the most i've done with a boy


Awww so adorable! 

I sat at an all girls table in 3rd grade. And I sat across from this girl named Avery. We would laugh and talk all day everyday throughout the year!! And we even played tether ball at recess nearly everyday. I asked her to the school dance she declined for a damn soccer game. RIP


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I was in love with Tricia in 4th grade. I got her # from a friend of hers at the end of the school year after she herself wouldn't give it to me, and I called her shortly after: "Hi. Tricia? Um...how's it going? Oh. Oh Really? That's cool. Ok, bye."

A few years ago I was back home and I ran into her at a bar, almost 20 years later. Me and my friend ended up hanging out with her and her friends at her house. I eventually asked her out, and she declined because she was moving soon. I thought it was bull****, but she did end up moving to California. Not that she necessarily would have accepted anyway. Either way it was a nice redemption. Going from this shy little boy who couldn't say two words to my first crush to eventually asking that same girl out without a problem.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

This girl in third grade named Jasmin.... She used to call me chipmunk because my front teeth were abnormally large.. Luckily I grew into them though....


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

I didn't really have a "crush" growing up......I was the best athlete in my class (aka the fastest) & I was also always ranked in the top 5 academically plus supposedly quite handsome as kid so in elementary school I actually had all kinds of girls (nerds/cools kids) crushing on me (ie wanting to sit next to me or wanting me to play w/ them at recess) & boy wanting me to be their friend (ie random kids inviting me to their birthday or wanting me to be on their team). In middle school, one girl I used to sit next to used to basically grope me EVERYDAY & another girl sent her friend over to tell me that she liked me but I just always run away. In high school, a cheerleader used to like playing w/ my hair & insist that I talk to her. Also, my teammate on the track team (a cute bi chick) used to give me the eye/smile & say hi whenever she saw me even though I never talked to her. Besides, a tom boy (bball player) used to hit on me in high school but I think she wanted to wear the pants. Even though I went to school in SoCal & attended a diverse school all of them were black although most of them were mixed which I find to be strange when I look back b/c I used to hang out w/ kids of all races. But then I'm black myself so it's not as strange as I think.

To answer your question, although there were a couple of girls that I though were cute growing up, my first real crush occurred in 11th grade(?)...I was crushing so bad it affected my grades & I kept forgetting/losing my belongings b/c I couldn't stop thinking about her. I was zombie status at times that my friends used to clown me about it (although I never told them I was crushing so bad, they figured it out).


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

A boy in my preschool class. In high school he went on to become the boy _everyone_ had a crush on, but I guess I got that out of my system early on.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This girl I saw at a public pool when I was like 7 or something. At that age (in my mind) she was like royalty or something. :lol

I kept going back to the same pool and she was always there. I made the mistake of telling my aunt about her and she (naturally) embarrassed me by calling her over. I was mortified. All of the sudden this girl that I practically worshiped was walking towards me with this inquisitive look that I'll never forget. In my mind, I was thinking that look was her way of telling me to run away as fast as I could. So that's what I did. And never went back.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

In second grade I liked a gender named Caroline.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

rymo said:


> I was in love with Tricia in 4th grade. I got her # from a friend of hers at the end of the school year after she herself wouldn't give it to me, and I called her shortly after: "Hi. Tricia? Um...how's it going? Oh. Oh Really? That's cool. Ok, bye."
> 
> A few years ago I was back home and I ran into her at a bar, almost 20 years later. Me and my friend ended up hanging out with her and her friends at her house. I eventually asked her out, and she declined because she was moving soon. I thought it was bull****, but she did end up moving to California. Not that she necessarily would have accepted anyway. Either way it was a nice redemption. Going from this shy little boy who couldn't say two words to my first crush to eventually asking that same girl out without a problem.


This is so cute. And it's great that you were confident enough to ask her out.

My real first crush was on a guy named Isaiah when I was like 12 in the sixth grade, he was new and he and I became friends quick. We cracked jokes and teased each other. I thought he might have liked me. But then out of no where he got this nasty attitude and starting acting rude toward me. From then he was my enemy, in a funny not really serious kind of way. We had stupid "rank" battles where we would try to out mock each other. Kind of like the yo mama jokes stuff from back in the day excluding the yo mama part. I always won of course.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

A girl I walked home from school with everyday when I was around 6 years.


----------



## Strawbs (Dec 12, 2014)

When I was like two, I had a "crush" on a boy named Vincent. I kept crawling after him and held his hand. Never saw him after that and I don't remember him, but it's a story my mom likes to tell haha


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Erica. It started in first grade. Or maybe second. I don't know. She was goofy and I was goofy and I liked her face. I remember I used to imagine we were a married couple in a sitcom like Tim and Jill on Home Improvement. I never really talked to her though...I was kind of a dick to her later on actually.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

my first crush was either on meg ryan or jodie foster , someone from the movies my sister used to watch


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

A boy in my neighborhood when I was like 3 years old. We would hang out all the time, kiss and talk about getting married(according to my parents).


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Usually, people tend to develop crushes early on in their life but since I had very limited interaction with others of the opposite gender I didn't really develop any until later on. It wasn't until I started talking online (a couple months ago) that I kinda started talking with boys haha. I have had like two main crushes since then.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

cinthia, gorgeous as ****. i hope she doing good. we grew up in a pretty ruff neighborhood.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I wrote two lines of poetry about her:
_
Fire alight in amber eyes,
playful winds embracing skies._

And that's all I got.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

This girl back in the second grade. I talked with her a couple times. the rest of the time I was mostly staring at her and leaving gifts in her cubby-locker thing.. Such a little stalker :"|.. I take solace that I did not continue with this sort of trend later in life. 

Later I was flipping through photo albums and saw a wedding picture of my mother's brother with his wife. Who passed away over a year ago. I remember finding her enamoring. Easily comparable to what you find in a magazine or on television. I met her years later at 18. Turned out she was indeed a real prize. She was the breadwinner in the family but never treated my uncle as a shmuck at any point. Like what you see so much on television shows with the fat inept moronic husband and this smart attractive charismatic wife who is always right.. She was of Sicilian pedigree. I suppose that sealed the deal that the dark hair/eyes fair skin variety are my favorite.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

I 'fancied' a girl in infant school. We were six. I think she was the cause of my SA, because she once asked me who I 'loved' and I said "You" without thinking. Lots of other kids were standing around us at the time, and I back-tracked straight away. After that I started thinking carefully, and worrying, about what I said.

My first soul-destroying crush was between the ages of about 16 and 20. I'm certain she was interested to begin with, but I could never think of anything to say and she soon lost interest. But she lived nearby so I still saw her quite a lot. It ended in depression.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

When I was in the 1st grade I had a crush on our music teacher, even though I was afraid he would rape me. I had a very conflicted love/hate relationship with him in my mind. I was an extraordinarily odd child.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

My first ever crush was on the lead singer of a British boy band..... Bros

Honestly, I was so in love

The one in the middle... Matt Goss


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Barette said:


> When I was in the 1st grade I had a crush on our music teacher, even though I was *afraid he would rape me*. I had a very *conflicted love/hate relationship* with him in my mind. I was an extraordinarily odd child.


conflicted.... sounds like it. :blank


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

A relative


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

A girl named Amber when I was in the 5th grade. One day I proposed to her with a .25 cent ring for her to be my girlfriend and she rejected me.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Super nintendo


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Daylight said:


> A girl named Amber when I was in the 5th grade. One day* I proposed to her with a .25 cent ring* for her to be my girlfriend and* she rejected me*.


That was harsh! :blank


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

Really foggy in my head but I think he was a boy named "Diego" in Kindergarten...

My first celebrity crush was Daniel Radcliffe. I still kinda like him to this day though.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

My first crush was on a boy named Blaine. I was six at the time. He liked another girl. His brother liked me, but the other girl liked him. Obviously nothing happened.

I was in a love square when I was little, whereas I can't even get into a love-line at my age! Haha!!!


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

Mine was a girl name Marie-Michelle I think I was in kinder garden. It's funny I remember telling my parents about it and I was so embarrassed by it. Nothing came out of it. Plus I don't even remember how she looks like it was like 20-21 years ago


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

i liked this girl in second grade and somehow had the courage to talk to her. I remember on this one field trip to a nature museum/garden place we were discussing about the beauty of the flowers around us. It was really weird because we somehow drifted away from the rest of the class.

Currently friends with her on Facebook... and whoa... she's really pretty


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

My childhood friend. I'm pretty sure it was mutual.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

:um It is a suiting indicator of how my life would turn out that the first person I ever had a crush on turned out to be a gay male.

Lance Bass, people! (In the red.)










I remember every other girl was swooning over Justin or JC. Meanwhile, I'm all about Lance. :sigh :lol

P.S.- This picture = the odd part of the 90's. :b


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I think I was about 6 and a girl in my class, was in the same class for 6 years and never even spoke to her :teeth


----------



## rainynights (Aug 23, 2014)

My crushes have always been a girl in my class but I never really develop that crush until the year starts rolling. Although, once I develop that crush it becomes impossible for me to talk to them. I like to break the ice the second I meet someone.Luckily I haven't had one of these since the 11th grade.

My first crush was on a girl in my 6th grade. It was also the first time in my life I had ever felt anxiety. I was always the class clown and typically the guy that would blurt out ridiculous comments when the teacher would say something in grade school but this was the first year I never did that. There was just simply no room to make a mistake and come off weird but as I started to get older I realized that those types of people are the ones that have the best luck with girls and are able to live life at it's maximum.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There was a brunette neighbourhood gal that I used to play with a lot when I was 5 or 6. Not sure if that counts but for a spell we were inseprable.

Beyond that a gal named Alana when I was maybe 10 or something. She was the little sister of my bro's best friend at the time


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

A girl who used to live in my neighborhood. She moved away years ago and I lost contact with her.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

a girl in the third grade who played super mario 64.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Her name was Emily and it was the 2nd grade. I still know her to this date but the crush went away while I was still in elementary school. She was (and still is) this really pretty, nice, and quiet girl. She just got married, actually, to her boyfriend who she started dating in 7th grade.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A boy named Bruce, who was in my preschool class.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I worked at an amusement park in high school. She was a coworker.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

When I was really young, a lady from my church passed away due to cancer. My family knew her quite well, as did I, as she had once taught me in a small class in Sunday school. Anyways, during the weeks following her death I took quite a lot of notice towards her daughter. Eventually it developed into this weird sympathy-like crush for her. We used to playfully argue with each other a lot, but then I stopped teasing her and started acting all nice to her, which took her by surprise. I never admitted my feelings for her, and eventually the longing faded away over the years. She's actually the last person I spoke to before leaving my church forever like 10 years later, which is so satisfyingly symbolic ugh.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Erin Ross, we shared classes from the second grade until early highschool. Mmmm.... The year I was going to the dance with her was when one of my teachers barred me from attending for bad grades and such. Woe is me.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not sure if it was second or third grade. Maybe second, if so then his name was Corey. If it was third, it would've been a kid named Ryan. The only person I ever knew named Ryan growing up. (yeah I went to an inner city school).


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

This guy in second grade who pulled my hair. I tattled and he got in trouble and from then on we had an ongoing rivalry.  Our moms became friends, though.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I was 5/6 and it was my second year of primary school. He was in the class next to mine but the next year he was in my class and he became one of my best friends. We used to fight a lot but I don't remember what about. I'm pretty sure he liked this other girl in our class. Then I moved away when I was 8 so never saw him again.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

It took me until 7th grade to really become infatuated with girls. There were 2 girls in my grade class that year that I had a crush on; Katie C and Stacey K. They were in the goodie-two-shoes preppy crowd, while my circle of about 8 friends were kinda known as class clowns. Rarely ever interacted. Stacey talked to me a bit while we here in French class. 

Ahhh, man. Thinking about middle school makes me missed how much fun I had as a teen and how great it was to have friends. Everything changed in high school...for the worst.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

also a girl called Sophie in the year above.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

a girl called Dawn in Year 9


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

A girl named Katie in fourth grade. I remember we all had to walk single file back from lunch or the play ground or wherever we'd gone outside the classroom and she was ahead of me. I remember her pants were riding low and I could see her underwear and for the first time I guess I 'noticed' a girl in 'that way.' She sat beside me in class and I'd already noticed how I'd feel funny whenever she'd smile but still, that 'warm' feeling I got when I saw her underwear shocked me.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

There was this girl in elementary school, name withheld, had quite a thing for from the ages of around 7-12. Not sure I even knew a damn thing about it or was just going along with society, but she sure was nice, had fine blond hair, smelled good. Used to go all red, cross-eyed, and stammer whenever she walked in the room, let alone talked to me, which was not often, as I was pretty scared and avoided her. Had Disney like beliefs on love at the time, thought the pureness of my feelings and heart would call out to her and happily ever after would ensue. She went out with my best friend somewhere in that time span, that was a crushing blow.

Saw her the other day. Think I may have been delusional. She was looking rather beat up, rode hard and put away wet.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

CCD teacher lol


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Alex


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

high school in the year 2000


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

A guy in my class in elementary school. I didn't tell anyone, obviously. But then someone made up a rumour that I really liked him (they liked to bully me). I said I didn't, and never really crushed on anyone else. Still find it kind of funny to this day.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Tracy, in the 3rd grade. I thought she was just...the cutest, most awesome girl ever, I was in love lmao.

Then at valentines day, she got cards from every. single. guy. in our class.

I was crushed. I thought she was mine. I went up to her and gave her the valentines day card and she let out this exasperated, tired, sigh, like...really, another one?

I was...just crushed.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

victor, in my sec 1 class. my best friend went to primary school with him and she had told me lots of stories about him even before i met him. he was very much the outspoken, class clown type, and always had some rumoured "girlfriend", though of course at that age nothing was ever serious. he gave me a dumb af nickname that everyone started calling me by, and one time he put a tadpole in my drink bottle and a dead bug up my skirt... i later found out that my best friend had a crush on him too, and all the times when she came to visit _me_ in class were actually just an excuse to catch a glimpse of _him_.










lol anyway. i imagine in some circles a couple of continents away right now he is probably still the same character that he was at 13. still the centre of attention, the most popular, most talked about...


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Kindergarten. A brunet named Patrick. Jock type - sporty, friendly boy.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

a girl called Rachel in the year below when i was in Year 11.


----------



## kursedlife (May 5, 2010)

Melody from Josie and the Pu$$ycats.


Yes.....my first crush was on a cartoon character.


I was 5.....shut up.


----------



## Helixa (Feb 1, 2015)

My family always tells me that I used to have a crush on my older cousin when I was still sporting diapers but I have no memory of this.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

When I was in the 6th grade, there was this girl (Carmen?). She was my first crush. 

The last time I've seen or heard from her was October 2008.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Great memories here.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

My first irl crush was a guy two years older than me in high school. I was 13 and he was 15. I don't know much about him tbh. He was pretty tall, had brown curly hair, and a deep calm voice. He just seemed like a really calm nerd. Til this day, that's probably the biggest irl cursh i've ever had. Last time i saw him was at an exhibition when i was 15.

My first crush _ever_ however, was eric forman in that 70s show. Atleast i think so. Cant remember.


----------

